
On-Premise vs. On-Premises – Who Cares? (2017) - gk1
https://www.adamfowlerit.com/2017/04/premise-vs-premises-cares/
======
modbait
The reality is that grammar is one way that people are judged. Instead of
throwing a fit, realize that it's an easy way to get a leg up on the
competition.

